# New Guy New Project "My first one"



## Bugpac (Jul 16, 2009)

New guy From GA, Bought this boat a week or so ago, doing a overhaul and few mods to suit my liking, Plan was to Bedliner the exterior, Been getting some flack about that, anyone done this? give me any yas or neys, id like to hear them... Some say it adds drag, Technicaly can not be proven IMO, They have begun texturing surfboards, and top fuel boats as they claim it add less drag, Anyhow, I like the durability qualitys of the bedliner, as well as its thickness and epoxy based sytem, It is UV stable and Waterprrof... So here is the project, Let me hear it


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 16, 2009)

Pics posted reverse order  Have to remeber what way they upload next time


----------



## 2007NNBS (Jul 16, 2009)

awsome looking boat that will be a great rig...those on here use a product called steelflex and it is better than bedliner...where in georgia are you


----------



## fishinchef (Jul 16, 2009)

I agree I would use steelflex or another paint and not the bed liner. I like the boat looks very similar to the one i just picked up. Good Luck


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 16, 2009)

Winder Ga, I was reading up on Glove-it, and it is almost identical from what i see to the bedliner, except it doesnt have the rubber for texture. I have to mix in the rubber for texture, I may leave it out, Thought was the texture will look much better...


----------



## cyberflexx (Jul 16, 2009)

nice project.. make her pretty, use it till she's dirty


----------



## russ010 (Jul 16, 2009)

Hey man - Welcome Aboard!

I wouldn't use the bedliner... it will still chip and rub off when you drag it over rocks - just look at the bed in my truck if you want proof... and it's LineX.

Another guy on here - and from Bassresource.com, LBH (Low Budget Hookerz), painted the bottom of his boat with it and he said it caused drag and the bottom all scratched off after not that much use.

I would use the SteelFlex if you really need it... that stuff is slick as glass


----------



## bassboy1 (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the board. You saw my reply over on GON, so I need not retype it here.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome Aboard, and nice rig! 8)


----------



## Zum (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice boat,great job sanding her down.
Why the need for bedliner or even steelflex,,,afraid it might leak?
Is it a 16'?


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 16, 2009)

Zum said:


> Nice boat,great job sanding her down.
> Why the need for bedliner or even steelflex,,,afraid it might leak?
> Is it a 16'?



I am certain i will leak, its a 89, had a broken rib in the center someone repaired, The bottom has been welded in that area as well, didnt really see it till i got the floor out and paint stripped..... 16' Polar craft modified v..


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 17, 2009)

The center of my transom is 21" what should i be looking for length wise in a outboard, and in a trolling motor?


----------



## Zum (Jul 17, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> The center of my transom is 21" what should i be looking for length wise in a outboard, and in a trolling motor?


You will need a long shaft outboard.
Putting the TM in the stern or bow?
I have around the same size boat,with a bow mount powerdrive TM.The shaft is around 46 inches(total length approx.59"s).I would like to have a foot cut off it easily(probably more),it gets in the way at times.
I hear that steelflex is good stuff,little tricky to work with but does a good job.


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 17, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Zum said:
> 
> 
> > Nice boat,great job sanding her down.
> ...



Have you set the boat on the trailer and put some water in the boat to see if it leaks anywhere? Just a thought.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 17, 2009)

Waterwings said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Zum said:
> ...



Yes 1 rivet was leaking. Had some goober patch on the bottom were it was fixed up, probbaly 8 - 12 oz of crud to patch a little crack, and 2 rivets, Have not checked since i removed the crud... No so much now as later, sealing now should prevent later rivets leaking, Correct?


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 17, 2009)

Zum said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > The center of my transom is 21" what should i be looking for length wise in a outboard, and in a trolling motor?
> ...


 So 40" would be plenty for a bow mount? Haven't decided to put a transom mount or a gas motor on the back yet...


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 17, 2009)

Another question, I dont like the alum floor, it is flimsy, also when they repaired the ribe they welded on top of it, so the height is all goobered now, was thinking of adding wood to the bottom to make the floor level and decking with plywood, I see a lot of guys using regular ol non treated wood, what is the dos and donts of decking when it comes to wood...


----------



## ober51 (Jul 17, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Another question, I dont like the alum floor, it is flimsy, also when they repaired the ribe they welded on top of it, so the height is all goobered now, was thinking of adding wood to the bottom to make the floor level and decking with plywood, I see a lot of guys using regular ol non treated wood, what is the dos and donts of decking when it comes to wood...



As you know aluminum outlasts it all, but may corrode. Pressure treated wood is not to be used since there are trace amounts of metal in the wood that will corrode with aluminum over time (not ever time, but likely down the road). The guys you see on this site (myself included) are using regular wood but with a quality water sealer - went with Thompson's and Behr's myself. It is cheaper than PT wood and lighter too. Should last a while if you do it right. Then there is marine wood, but that's too rich for my blood.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 17, 2009)

ober51 said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Another question, I dont like the alum floor, it is flimsy, also when they repaired the ribe they welded on top of it, so the height is all goobered now, was thinking of adding wood to the bottom to make the floor level and decking with plywood, I see a lot of guys using regular ol non treated wood, what is the dos and donts of decking when it comes to wood...
> ...




I agree.I put exterior grade 3/4 inch plywood floors on a pontoon 17 years ago.The only thing I did was seal it with Thompsons and used marine grade carpet.The floors are still in great shape and the boat stays docked unless it goes to another lake or needs motor repair.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 17, 2009)

What about thickness? probbaly got 12" spread between the braces... 3/8?


----------



## ben2go (Jul 17, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> What about thickness? probbaly got 12" spread between the braces... 3/8?




I have never used anything less than 1/2 inch so I am not sure about 3/8 inch.I would give it a try.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 17, 2009)

1/2 sounds reasonable as well, dont think ill see much cost difference, Only looking at weight...


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 21, 2009)

well, seems how i been waiting 15 days for my bedliner to come, And it did come in the wrong color, I have decided to return it and get the steelflex, I am not going with the super slick tho, just cant see what i will gain from doing so in a all electric boat  I am also painting the entire boat, and down the inside edge 4", I am thinking olive drab, what are your thoughts?


----------



## Brine (Jul 21, 2009)

I think you will be happy with your misfortune.


----------



## Nick Jones (Jul 21, 2009)

just to warn you! Olive drab is not the typical olive you see on boats. It is more of a Forrest/hunter Green. You can always add your own color. I think the guy you will be dealing with will be Jerry. He can tell you how to get the exact color you want.

give me a sec and i will edit this post with a link of a guy that painted his olive drab.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 21, 2009)

I seen it, it is definitely green


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 21, 2009)

It sux they dont have any swatches online, Is there any other colors, Id like it more the typical boat green, but the drab isnt all that bad


----------



## Nick Jones (Jul 21, 2009)

https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=1745&hilit=olive+drab&start=40


----------



## ober51 (Jul 21, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> It sux they dont have any swatches online, Is there any other colors, Id like it more the typical boat green, but the drab isnt all that bad



I've used black and gray, I like gray better, btu thats a personal preference. I know there is also white and blue, I think a couple shades of blue, one of which is Hialeah blue.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 21, 2009)

I wish there was a pic of the whole boat that color somewere, Guess i might be the first to post one... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 23, 2009)

Man, I been anxious as hell to get working on the interior, My boat has sat idle for 5 or 6 days now, Ups left a message that cod for the steel flex would arrive tomorrow, Hope to get it covered in the afternoon... :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 23, 2009)

Another question, what do i need for lighting to be legal after dark? My boat had the holes but no masts etc...


----------



## ben2go (Jul 23, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Another question, what do i need for lighting to be legal after dark? My boat had the holes but no masts etc...




You need these on the front.






And one of these on the rear.This can also be used for an anchor light.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 24, 2009)

Little progress, After i got the steel flex i noticed it said grind to 50 or greater, so i went over the boat with a 36 grit air grinder and cleaned it back off, here is coat 1, took 2 quarts, plan on coat 2 in about 2 hrs or so, I will likely use about 3 qts so it bleeds the roller marks out, says the thicker the faster it dries and roller marks disappear... Anyhow for those who have used this stuff, How long should i wait to flip it back over and set it on the trailer?


----------



## ober51 (Jul 24, 2009)

Nice, it looks darker in the second, or is it light like the first?

You'll lnow when to flip it, it will be cured and slick like glass. By morning I bet.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 25, 2009)

it is more like the first, I think the second is the lighting is all, It has already slicked over like glass about 1/2 hour ago... Stuff was super sticky for sure...


----------



## ben2go (Jul 25, 2009)

I'd give it a full 24 hours before rolling.


----------



## clent586 (Jul 26, 2009)

I like it! This may be the first step I take on my new project. Is it similar to JB weld after it hardens? Just trying to get an idea.


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 26, 2009)

It is hard as heck, It says it can be machined, I think similar yes, but from what i have seen this stuff is 10x more adhesive than jb weld IMO...


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 26, 2009)

ben2go said:


> I'd give it a full 24 hours before rolling.



I am gonna roll it this afternoon, I let it set in the sun most of the day yesterday, seems it really cured it... so is like 40hrs i think by the time i roll it...


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 26, 2009)

Got it flipped and on the trailer, I have spent the last hour imagineering for the floor, this is what i got... Feedback is welcome on this idea...

2x2 subframe, 2 x 2 will run perpendicular across the top of the ribs 12" on center. I will screw and glue the frame, set it in the boat and level it, cut legs to level it up and glue them to the structure, Only screw the larger pieces as stuff will just split being that small, then i will glue the plywood to the structure as well for rigidity, add a few galvanized screws, Thompsons the entire structure, carpet it, fold the edges over, then set the entire floor in the boat, use about 6 stainless screws to attach the floor to the boat, maybe 8, just around the perimeter, then let the rest just float...


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 26, 2009)

Well, thats what i decided to do anyways, I went and got some materials, and threw it in cad real quick to get me a cut list and went to town... Got it all done except adding a few more legs, and glueing the plywood on, Ill take some pics tomorrow, to dark in the garage now.... I only raised the floor 2" on the outside edge, But it raised near 4 in the center, so i had to cut out the floor for the live well, the live well sat 2.5" below the rear deck and 1/3 of it sat under the deck itself. I am bringing it out from under the deck, and flush to the top... SO the live well is gonna set about 1.25" in the floor itself...


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 30, 2009)

Update: Making some progress, hope to have all carpet done this evening...


----------



## WhiteMoose (Jul 30, 2009)

Looks good man. Whats your plan for along the sides there?


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 30, 2009)

I have some aluminum skins that screw to the side, Haven't got them covered yet...


----------



## caveman (Jul 30, 2009)

That looks great =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 30, 2009)

I have just enough steel flex left to do the trailer...  doing the entire boat took 5.5 qts..


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 30, 2009)

Nice work! 8)


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 6, 2009)

Few more, I got more than this done, will take some pics outside tomorrow... Hope to float it Monday Am and see if I can break it in with the first fish...


----------



## ben2go (Aug 6, 2009)

Great layout and build.Nice work.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 6, 2009)

If and when i do another, I have learned a lot, It is not perfect, But I am happy with it so far... Here is a few more pics... Just took them, dont mind the clutter...


----------



## ben2go (Aug 6, 2009)

I am feeling a bit of envy right now. :LOL2:


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh i forgot, the live well was a PITA to carpet, seems it fit down in the floor, it is also one piece, I seemed the top as that is were my drink holder will be going...


----------



## ben2go (Aug 6, 2009)

Bugpac said:


> Oh i forgot, the live well was a PITA to carpet, seems it fit down in the floor, it is also one piece, I seemed the top as that is were my drink holder will be going...



Whoa don't forget the drink holders.I can't live without some cold tasty beverages,sweet ice tea.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 6, 2009)

Oh, almost everything on the boat has been bought used, Except the Big Man seats...

Rear 80 lb 24 volt TM from Tracker Tom, as well as 2 battery's and the big foot switch, Front motor Guide 41lb from another forum, as well as the eagle 500c from another forum, that has been my best bargin so far, Used for 1/4 price of new....  Exterior finish is all Steel Flex with the olive drab tint, It has texture as the roller, even tho it said solvent resistant, deposited a helluva lot of hairs into it, Gives it character i guess, Carpet is cheap stuff from HD, Hope I don't regret that... Seats are Wise Big Man from BPS, Pedestals and swivels came from academy sports... Wood and thompsons water seal from HD, a bunch of nuts and bolts, Damn seems like they added up quickly as well cost wise...


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 6, 2009)

ben2go said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > Oh i forgot, the live well was a PITA to carpet, seems it fit down in the floor, it is also one piece, I seemed the top as that is were my drink holder will be going...
> ...



LMAO, I was born Yankee, no sweet tea in my boat, I got to have it dark and natural.. :mrgreen:


----------



## ben2go (Aug 7, 2009)

:LOL22:


----------



## Jim (Aug 7, 2009)

I swear some of you could go into business selling customized boats. Very nice man! :beer:


----------



## ben2go (Aug 8, 2009)

Jim said:


> I swear some of you could go into business selling customized boats. Very nice man! :beer:




I so want to but there are a few guys around that have already established themselves. #-o 


fftopic: Sorry.


----------



## Bugpac (Aug 9, 2009)

Few more little things and ill be floating...


----------



## TrackerTom (Aug 18, 2009)

Leonard,

That thing looks great. You've done some nice work there. I can't wait to check it out in person.

Tom


----------



## rusmir (Feb 7, 2010)

i like it alot what u did and the way it turned out ..kinda what i had in plans.. how much steelflex u ended up using for both .. pm me


----------



## wolfmjc (Feb 7, 2010)

Boat and Trailor look awsome, that is almost exactly what I'm working on my boat at the front... :LOL2:


----------



## rusmir (Feb 7, 2010)

=D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> =D> 
:mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 7, 2010)

Sorry guys i didnt see this yesterday. Tahnk you, I have some regrets when i did it, I really wish i would have gutted it and did it all my way.. I have to make certain but i think i used 2 gallons...


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 7, 2010)

Don't quote me on that, maybe it is sold in 1/2 gallons, If so i used two, Anyone refresh me on the price of this stuff? then I can remember.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 7, 2010)

Seems how I haven't updated in a while, Yesterday I put new bearings in the trailer, Friday night as I was installing my new sonar, I noticed one wheel looked funny, when i jacked it up the hub and all fell off on the floor... I also am adding new side bunks to the trailer. Ill see if I can update a few pics in the next couple days.. I think I am going to clean it up and put it back for sale, I really want to do another from the empty can stage, As I now know exactly what i want..


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Feb 7, 2010)

What the heck led to that kind of hub failure?? :shock: 


I'd prefer to avoid it if at all possible


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 8, 2010)

The outer bearing was completely gone..


----------



## Froggy (Feb 9, 2010)

Wonderfull work, bravo =D>


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

Thanks Froggy..


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey, the boat looks great! What reservoirs do you fish? I usually go to Black Shoals. Just guessing because you went all electric.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 9, 2010)

I mainly fish Ft Yargo and Bear creek, I have fished black shoals about 3 times, and 1 tourney there. I have fished varner maybe 8 times, and also tribble nibble 3 times. Trying a new lake tomorrow up towards gainsville. Oh, I have also fished Horton and latham. And stone mountain 1 time.. I really have to admit, I suck at cold water fishing. Once it warms up I plan to catch some good fish.. Won a tourney on a 2 day at Varner/Ft yargo. Has been my best days on the water so far. Well my partner and I did.


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

I fished Varner once, I haven't been here but 2 years, and the first year, I didn't have time to fish. I like Black Shoals because its close to me, and FREE to veterans!!!!  Want to expand where I go this year.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

river_wolf said:


> I fished Varner once, I haven't been here but 2 years, and the first year, I didn't have time to fish. I like Black Shoals because its close to me, and FREE to veterans!!!!  Want to expand where I go this year.



Well get together sometime and wet some lines...


----------



## river_wolf (Feb 10, 2010)

Sounds like a plan!!


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 10, 2010)

Im game for a tribble nibble run next week, What days are you generally free?


----------



## Troutman3000 (Feb 11, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> Im game for a tribble nibble run next week, What days are you generally free?



You ever catch any fish over there? Its 5 minutes from the house.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 11, 2010)

I have caught a couple. Brine is the king om the mill tho...


----------



## Brine (Feb 11, 2010)

Bugpac said:


> I have caught a couple. Brine is the king om the mill tho...



well....I dunno about royalty, but I have caught some good ones in there. Not to mention, I like fishing grass.


----------



## Bugpac (Feb 11, 2010)

Brine said:


> Bugpac said:
> 
> 
> > I have caught a couple. Brine is the king om the mill tho...
> ...



Myself as well, I like the grass, especially when the swimbait bite is on...


----------



## RBuffordTJ (Feb 18, 2010)

Just read through the whole thread and I got to say I love the work bro. Very nice job! =D> 

Can't wait to see what you catch as the water warms up. Here in central FL it is starting to warm up a little, but we are spending nights in the 30s in Orlando! But this weekend it is going to be better and we are going to a good spring fed river that is pretty stable as far as temp goes...makes the gators LOVE the place. 

Bufford in Orlando


----------



## FloridaBassGirl (Feb 18, 2010)

*Great job so far! good looking boat, keep the pics of the progress coming *


----------



## RStewart (Mar 21, 2010)

i dont know how i missed this thread. very nice work. like you i learned alot building and fishing out of mine. already am planning a remod for mine.


----------



## WhiteMoose (Mar 22, 2010)

Question about your paint job- Most people just use steel flex on the bottom, right? Are you still satisified with how it turned out?
Looks like you "painted" the bottom & sides while it was flipped over obviously, then flipped it upright and did the rails and overlapped onto the insides. Can you see where your inside & outside coats overlapped?


----------

